# TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!



## Dragozool (9. Februar 2011)

*TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!*

hey leute hab jetzt schon ne MOD für TDU2 gebastelt  ich hoffe sie gefällt euch nich mekern das ich so wenig gemacht habe aber mehr is nicht nötig da das game von natur aus rel. gute texturen hat  daher nenn ich es mal Fixmod ^^ neues Gras und neue Blätter für manche bäume 

hier könnt ihr die MOD Laden 
TDU2 Fix Mod by Dragozool.rar
pw is


Spoiler



by-dragozool


readme is enthalten unbedingt lesen 
Bildergallerie


----------



## Legacyy (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!*

Sieht ja schon gut aus, werds gleich ma ausprobieren 
welche screens sind denn in der gallery von der mod, jeweils die ersten oder zweiten?


----------



## watercooled (9. Februar 2011)

Ehm das Spiel kommt erst am Freitag raus, wie wollt ihr das testen?


----------



## Dragozool (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!*

bei steam und D2D kann man es sich schon kaufen und laden  ausserdem ists schon bei saturn 

@Legacyy jeweils die zweiten sind die Mod bilder aber ich denke man erkennts xD


----------



## Legacyy (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!*

gut das hab ich mir schon gedacht^^ kannstes ja vlt noch ma kurz in der beschreibung erwähnen


----------



## watercooled (9. Februar 2011)

Und man kann's bei Saturn kaufen und gleich zocke???


----------



## Dragozool (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!*

ja kann man komm online usw  es ist ohne probleme aktivierbar und spielbar


----------



## Bull56 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!*

ich hätte zu tdu2 auch noch textueren und grafik beizutragen!

kann ich deine hilfe in der richtung in anspruch nehmen?


----------



## Legacyy (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!*

Mit welchen tools modded ihr denn? Ich will auch ins Geschäft einsteigen


----------



## Dragozool (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!*

@ Bull56 

Klar kannst du ^^ frag und ich antworte 

@ Legacyy

das Tool Nennt sich Texmod aber das spiel zu starten mit dem tool is etwas tricky  musst einfach die readme lesen dann wirst du verstehen wie es geht


----------



## Bull56 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!*

mein problem liegt eher darin die texturen aus dem spiel zu entpacken -.-


----------



## Dragozool (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!*

hier is ein tutorial wie man Texmod Benutzt  : Tomb Raider HUB | Tomb Raider 7: Legend MODDING - TexMod Tutorial


----------



## Bull56 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!*

lol-mit dem tool kann man ja sogar nen wallhack basteln wenn man möchte 

aber danke!


----------



## Dragozool (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!*

und wie genau willst du das anstellen? das tool kann nur texturen verändern nix anderes


----------



## Legacyy (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!*

Das Texturen verändern ist ja gerade der Punkt. Z.B. mit Photoshop kann man die Texturen "durchsichtig" machen indem man die Deckkraft unter 100% setzt. So kann man durch Wände sehen.


----------



## Dragozool (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!*

achso...naja wers braucht xD


----------



## Bull56 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!*

bei nem rennspiel bringts net wirklich was 

die tranzparenz darf man niemals unter 90% setzen - ansonsten hasten problem beim spielen


----------



## Bull56 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!*

habe jetzt ein problem. es kommt immer die fehlermeldung D'CH obwohl ich jegliche firewall, sicherheitscenter und co ausgeschlatet habe! keine antivierenprogramme o.ä. sind am laufen. bei allen spielen funzt texmod-nur bei tdu 2 kommt der fehler?

hat jemand eine lösung?


----------



## Dragozool (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!*

versuchs doch mal mit adminrechten ^^ wüsst jetzt nich wieso du den error bekommen solltest o.O


----------



## LeonMF (17. September 2011)

*AW: TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!*

hi dragozool, ich kenn dich von nfscars, ich wusste aber noch ned, dass du geschützte rar dateien erstellst -.-'

wie is'n das pw für die rar datei???


----------



## LeonMF (17. September 2011)

*AW: TDU2 neues Gras und neue Blätter ERSTER MOD!!!!*

aso, sry, habs ned sofort gecheckt, habs jetz


----------

